# Will Seasonic S12II 520w support Intel Core i5 4670S(Haswell) ?



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hai,

I just want to know whether Seasonic S12II 520w support Intel Core i5 4670S Processor or not(Haswell) ?



Please reply...

Thanks,
bssunil


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 6, 2014)

post full config. 

are you using a GPU? How much RAM? Extra cooling fans? Post everything.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 6, 2014)

off course it will


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> off course it will



According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors  enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low  as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail,  most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem  comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's  non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary  rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can  go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of  spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's  protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power  supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on  their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit.

*Will Seasonic S12II 520w support Intel Core i5 4670S(Haswell) ?*
Should I go with Corsair CX600 which is a Haswell ready PSU.Please reply.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

bssunil said:


> According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors  enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low  as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail,  most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem  comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's  non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary  rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can  go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of  spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's  protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power  supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on  their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit.
> 
> *Will Seasonic S12II 520w support Intel Core i5 4670S(Haswell) ?*
> Should I go with Corsair CX600 which is a Haswell ready PSU.Please reply.



so will a antec vp550p support 4690k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

just make sure that C6/C7 support in BIOS is disabled & all will be fine,power saving for it is insignificant anyway for an average user in India.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2014)

if anyone is worried avout haswell compatibility with lower end psus, first do what [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] said. anyway most mobo comes with those sleep states disabled. or else there is another workaround by simply connecting a cabinet fan directly to the psu. this will help to keep the system running in advanced power saving mode.


----------

